# Black Piranha Is Still Shy?



## bigblackasianguy (Sep 29, 2010)

why is it still shy? n it's been almost 2 wweeks now

he did eat 3 of the 4 gold fish i gave him. but not in front of me

and i just cut some little uncooked shrimp for him and he didn't even go for it?

why is this?

is he still gettin used to the tank?

or am i just stupid? and don't know what i'm doing?

i thinki'm just stupid


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

2 weeks is nothing, lol Give him some more time.


----------



## cmulawka (Dec 11, 2007)

could be a number of thing like where the tank is located,how much foot traffic, how bright. I would say keep offering different foods and clean uneaten food as u go. He will get use to it sooner or later.


----------



## bigblackasianguy (Sep 29, 2010)

cmulawka said:


> could be a number of thing like where the tank is located,how much foot traffic, how bright. I would say keep offering different foods and clean uneaten food as u go. He will get use to it sooner or later.


it's in the basement. not really much people

and it's under a table and like i barley turn on the light


----------



## cmulawka (Dec 11, 2007)

sounds like its use to not being disturbed so when u go check it out or feed its wondering WTF


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

bigblackasianguy said:


> could be a number of thing like where the tank is located,how much foot traffic, how bright. I would say keep offering different foods and clean uneaten food as u go. He will get use to it sooner or later.


it's in the basement. not really much people

and it's under a table and like i barley turn on the light
[/quote]

Why have him than?


----------



## cmulawka (Dec 11, 2007)

true true


----------



## hecks8094 (May 13, 2008)

yeah u have to get him use to the idea that your around if not hell freak out when he sees you


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

in your previous thread you stated that your rhom is only 2.5" long. he probably won't 'come out of his shell' and start acting outgoing for a long time. my xingu rhom is 6-7" and he's just starting to follow me when i walk by his tank, and chase my fingers. serrasalmus species usually have a pretty slow rate of growth.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

Deffinatly needs more traffic in front of the tank


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Needs a spot where your at. IMO a smaller tank will be like a light switch with aggression.he's still small he doesn't need a big tank yet. Mine was 2.5"-3" when I got him. Aggressive mofo from second day. My BME hid all day everyday. Several bigger tanks, current, nothing. After giving up on him being aggressive, I moved him to half the size tank I had been trying. BAM!totally new fish! N it was on from the second he splashed down in it! Try a smaller tank n see what happens.I bet he acts different.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I would start out by putting his light on a timer. Get him used to a day/night cycle. Just turning on his light whenever is causing some stress.

At under 3" you could possibly have a long way to go before he starts coming around and it's not going to happen any sooner especially when theres hardly any interaction with people.


----------



## bigblackasianguy (Sep 29, 2010)

bricklr said:


> I would start out by putting his light on a timer. Get him used to a day/night cycle. Just turning on his light whenever is causing some stress.
> 
> At under 3" you could possibly have a long way to go before he starts coming around and it's not going to happen any sooner especially when theres hardly any interaction with people.


FAWK! darn. i need to tell my siblings to play with him then!! LOL


----------



## bigblackasianguy (Sep 29, 2010)

man i need to tell my little brothers and sisters to walk by the tank today.

i hope they do this! i 'm too busy at work working to keep it healthy

(sigh) i wish i could do this myself


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

As many have said already. A high traffic area will help. It could takes a year before he really comes out of his shell. You possibly should have done a little more researching before purchasing this rhom. For you to expect him to not be skittish within 2 weeks worries me.

The other thing to think about is to move his tank higher off the floor. If he's under a table he must be pretty close to the floor. Put yourself in his shoes/fins. Every time someone walks up to his tank you appear to be a giant Piranha eating predator and he his natural instinct is to flee. Try to get him at least 2 feet off the floor. Then he can see you coming a little easier and will get used to you.

As far as having time to spend with him. I like to pull a chair up to my tank and just read a book or do some P-Fury surfing on the laptop. This gives you and your rhom some good face time. Eventually he will begin to cruise the tank. He'll get used to you don't worry, it's just gonna take some time.


----------



## bigblackasianguy (Sep 29, 2010)

Sacrifice said:


> As many have said already. A high traffic area will help. It could takes a year before he really comes out of his shell. You possibly should have done a little more researching before purchasing this rhom. For you to expect him to not be skittish within 2 weeks worries me.
> 
> The other thing to think about is to move his tank higher off the floor. If he's under a table he must be pretty close to the floor. Put yourself in his shoes/fins. Every time someone walks up to his tank you appear to be a giant Piranha eating predator and he his natural instinct is to flee. Try to get him at least 2 feet off the floor. Then he can see you coming a little easier and will get used to you.
> 
> As far as having time to spend with him. I like to pull a chair up to my tank and just read a book or do some P-Fury surfing on the laptop. This gives you and your rhom some good face time. Eventually he will begin to cruise the tank. He'll get used to you don't worry, it's just gonna take some time.


OMG!! i LOVE YOU!!!!! not in a **** way.

i'm going to do that next thing when i wake up!!

thank!! !!!! i hope this works!!

if this works i'll tell ypou!!!

C:


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Note high traffic areas also add more stress to your fish...


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Dolphinswin said:


> Note high traffic areas also add more stress to your fish...


The fish is already stresses/jumpy, he will get used to the traffic.

Dont listen to Dolphins win, higher traffic is good


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I still say to big of tank. He does feel comfortable, its to much space for the lil guy. That's why so many keepers have to wait a year or even years for their fish to be aggressive.IMO the 29gal is probably to big yet(although it could be a improvement)I bet a 20L n that fish will act totally different! He'll feel more comfortable instead of overwhelmed by big tank.I've started BME n blk rhom same way. Bigger tank, with the same responce. Hell I only seen the tail of my BME for 2 months(hid behind stump).put him in 29gal, same thing! After 3rd move to smaller tank.it was like a light switch,very aggressive now. He patrols n protects(so he thinks)his tank instead of hiding behind something.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Higher traffic is bad. He will come out of his shell in time. Everybody is always so paranoid about how there fish are so skittish, well thats piranhas so deal with it. My tank isnt in a high traffic area and they are constantly swimming... give it time. ****** you may think you know all but your wrong, you dont. You should start answering people in the arrowana forums bud.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Your welcome to come and join the arowana forums also, I can school you on those fish aswell.

I dont claim to know all I do know that putting your p's in a higher traffic area does help with skittishness.
I would not expect you to understand though since you're still on your first lil group of pygos.

Dont worry, you will learn in time with experience and one day you will have the knowledge to actually help people in these forums rather than just forcing your opinons and google info that you've found.











ksls said:


> 2 weeks is nothing, lol Give him some more time.


I agree, with these fish 2 weeks is nothing


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lol 15 threads on tank size,20+ threads on cycling a tank, 12 threads on what to get, 2 months into having 4 cariba n dolphins a pro. The more time you spend in from of a tank the calmer your fish will be.


----------



## tvbbnumber41 (Oct 3, 2009)

Ive had my rhom for about 2 months now in my living room. lots of traffic seeing that my entire family walks by it and watch tv there. And yet he's still VERY skittish. So i wouldn't get my hopes up for a dramatic change suddenly.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

It's the way they are when juvies but higher traffic does improve your odds of him coming out of his shell.
How long have you had your rhom tvb?
Sometimes it take years for them to come out of their shell if ever at all, especially juvies


----------



## cmulawka (Dec 11, 2007)

How bout I give u 30 dollars a pack of half used pencils ( 3 chewed) . A unopened can of Steel Reserve ( slightly chilled) and this wrapper from my candy bar that I am eating for you Fish ???? Then we can go on to bickering about something else .......


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Tank size is the key! Lol you can wait for years for your serras to become aggressive, ill keep mine in a smaller tank where they feel comfortable n are aggressive!


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Here's an idea...Put a big ass TV right in front of his tank. That will get him used to people and noise. LOL. Just kidding by the way. Seriously though, don't give up on him. He'll come around. Good luck.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

BRUNER247 said:


> Tank size is the key! Lol you can wait for years for your serras to become aggressive, ill keep mine in a smaller tank where they feel comfortable n are aggressive!


I've had tons of serras that felt more comfortable in smaller tanks, that's why I always let the fish's behavior determine tank size, not some imaginary rule that people came up with. Some need a big tank to cruise around in and others prefer a smaller tank where they don't have as much "territory" to protect.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I agree with joe, it all depends on the individual fish.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

That's what I'm saying if he not comfortable in certain size tank downgrade his ass, to a smaller tank.its finding what your fish feels comfortable in.this fish is begging for a smaller tank.I always start out with bigger tank, but aren't afraid to move them around until they find what they like. N 9 out of 10 times its too big a tank too soon.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

BRUNER247 said:


> That's what I'm saying if he not comfortable in certain size tank downgrade his ass, to a smaller tank.its finding what your fish feels comfortable in.this fish is begging for a smaller tank.I always start out with bigger tank, but aren't afraid to move them around until they find what they like. N 9 out of 10 times its too big a tank too soon.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> Higher traffic is bad. He will come out of his shell in time. Everybody is always so paranoid about how there fish are so skittish, well thats piranhas so deal with it. My tank isnt in a high traffic area and they are constantly swimming... give it time. ******* you may think you know all but your wrong, you dont.* You should start answering people in the arrowana forums bud.


Please stop denigrating the members that apparently have helped you become an "expert" in under four months. The whole pot/kettle thing that you're providing is delicious in moderation, but I couldn't enjoy it any more.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> Higher traffic is bad. He will come out of his shell in time. Everybody is always so paranoid about how there fish are so skittish, well thats piranhas so deal with it. My tank isnt in a high traffic area and they are constantly swimming... give it time. ****** you may think you know all but your wrong, you dont. You should start answering people in the arrowana forums bud.


Oh boy....did some invite the Old Dolphinswin back to P-Fury? Who let that crazy mofo out of the padded room that we had him locked in.

To the bigblackasianguy.....I love you too man. Stick with it eventually you'll have a lil beast on your hands. Personally I've never thought about putting them in smaller tanks, but it makes perfect sense I'm beginning to think about putting my lil 5" rhom in a smaller tank myself. He's in a big O' 75g right now.


----------

